# Online Datenbank



## anton1 (10. Mrz 2021)

Moin, ich schreibe grad einen Passwort Manager für meine Facharbeit und brauche dafür eine Online Datenbank (damit der lehrer von sich zuhause aus das Programm starten kann) die kostenlos ist. Ich muss jedoch mit Java gut auf sie zugreifen können. Ich hab das Programm schon fertig, jedoch stört es den Lehrer, dass die Datenbank nur bei mir lokal läuft. Daher bitte ich um Hilfe. Danke!


----------



## LimDul (10. Mrz 2021)

Wie greifst du auf die Datenbank zu? Wenn es Standard JPA ist, kannst du einfach eine lokale H2 Datenbank hinterlegen. 

Wäre eh die Frage was für dich eine "Datenbank" ist. Oracle? Mysql? H2? Sqlite? ......


----------



## anton1 (10. Mrz 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Wie greifst du auf die Datenbank zu? Wenn es Standard JPA ist, kannst du einfach eine lokale H2 Datenbank hinterlegen.
> 
> Wäre eh die Frage was für dich eine "Datenbank" ist. Oracle? Mysql? H2? Sqlite? ......


habe bis jetzt mit dem jdbc treiber auf eine lokale php myadmin gearbeitet, aber der lehrer will halt dass die datenbank online ist


----------



## mihe7 (10. Mrz 2021)

anton1 hat gesagt.:


> aber der lehrer will halt dass die datenbank online ist


Dann soll der Lehrer Dir auch den Zugang zu einer Online-DB geben.


----------



## kneitzel (10. Mrz 2021)

Wenn Du JDBC verwendest, dann ist das evtl. einfach auf H2 oder eine andere embedded Datenbank umstellbar:
- JDBC Treiber hinzufügen / ersetzen
- Connection-String anpassen
- Wenn die Datenbank noch nicht existiere, dann musst du die Tabellen und so anlegen (Also einige CREATE SQL Befehle absetzen). Du kannst ggf. sogar einfach immer die CREATE TABLE Befehle absetzen, da H2 das IF NOT EXISTS unterstützt:  https://www.h2database.com/html/commands.html#create_table

Dann kann der Lehrer auch zuhause deine Applikation starten und hat die Datenbank dann halt bei sich lokal.


----------



## mihe7 (10. Mrz 2021)

Es spielt übrigens überhaupt keine Rolle, ob der "DB-Server" lokal läuft oder übers Netz erreichbar ist. Das Versteifen auf einen über das Internet erreichbaren DB-Server ist doch totaler Firlefanz.


----------



## LimDul (10. Mrz 2021)

Was man normalerweise auch nie tut - eine Datenbank weltweit im Netz erreichbar machen. In der Regel ist der Zugriff auf eine Datenbank immer beschränkt. Und zwar nicht nur per User & Passwort, sondern auch auf IP-Bereiche oder ähnliches.


----------



## Grizu66 (10. Mrz 2021)

Hallo,

wenn es nur für eine Facharbeit ist, dann schau doch mal hier:






						db4free.net - kostenlose MySQL Datenbank
					






					www.db4free.net
				





aber ich sehe es auch so, das es keinen Unterschied macht wo die Datenbank ist. Du würdest in der Verbindung ja nur den Laufwerkspfad durch eine URL tauschen.


----------

